# Feeling of jitteriness



## JenLawson (Jan 23, 2013)

How would I code "feeling of jitteriness"? Is there a diagnosis code for it? 
Thanks
Jennifer


----------



## britbrit852003 (Jan 23, 2013)

799.21 is for nervouness that may work since usually when your felling jitteriness you also feel nervous.
If you don't feel like that will work you may have to use an uspecified code from that same series of codes.


----------



## mjb5019 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Symptoms*

Since nervousness wasn't stated, I would code that as Symptoms-emotional 799.29.


----------

